# canning anyone?



## strollingbones

did green beans last night....will do pickled beets today...anyone else canning...will do freezer jam as soon as i get pectin.

i got 3rd last year in pickled beets...i am going after first this year...i have had a major crop failure in the "gold" beets which are my ace....everyone else has red beets...but i dont know if i have enough for even a pint...but i am trying


----------



## RodISHI

Just the apples when they are ready here. More than likely will just freeze them. Baggies and the freezer are easy for fried apples.


----------



## Shogun

i've often wondered who the hell REALLY eats beats.  YUK.


I have no idea how to can anything.  I think it has something to do with a pressure cooker but Id rather cook with mine than pretend it's 1846.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Canning?  Yep.  I'm sitting on my can!!!  (I know, very little humor.)  Our garden is nowhere near ready yet because of the difference in growing seasons.  Besides, with all the rain we've had there isn't going to be much of a bounty.  I will, however, be  right over for some of those pickled beets!!!  Very yummy...


----------



## strollingbones

i have one pint of golden beets....i cant screw it up....the only vingear i have is distilled white...it calls for cider....oo i dont wanna cloud this with cider...but i am canning reds too...so i dont wanna fake this too much for the fair...they dont taste them...its looks only...plus i need pectin to make freezer jams


----------



## Big Black Dog

> i've often wondered who the hell REALLY eats beats. YUK



Oh, no, you're wrong.  Beets are really good - especially the pickled ones!  I like them cold (out of the fridge).  Another really great thing about beets is that it turns baby's poop a nice purple color!!!


----------



## strollingbones

Big Black Dog said:


> i've often wondered who the hell REALLY eats beats. YUK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no, you're wrong.  Beets are really good - especially the pickled ones!  I like them cold (out of the fridge).  Another really great thing about beets is that it turns baby's poop a nice purple color!!!
Click to expand...


turns everyones that way....o shogun stop being so modern...nothing wrong with cannong food...i know where my food comes from


----------



## strollingbones

we dry apples


----------



## Shogun

I hear ya.. and more power to you.  I guess i'd have responded different if you were canning peppers or tomatoes rather than...  BEETS.


----------



## strollingbones

the beets are for the fair damn it....i still have beets from last year...i am beginning my stuff for the fair....i am entering the mushroom piece (which is not finished) in flat stained glass...still not sure what i will do for the 3 d stained glass...i have an evening of freezer jams...blueberry and peach...i am not sure about raspberry yet


----------



## Citizen

Planing on canning 3 bushels of patridge head beans, pickles, and freezing the cut corn.


----------



## AllieBaba

Shogun said:


> i've often wondered who the hell REALLY eats beats.  YUK.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to can anything.  I think it has something to do with a pressure cooker but Id rather cook with mine than pretend it's 1846.



omg, I LOVE beets. I like beet greens, and baby beets, and harvard beets, and cold pickled beets.

My 6 y.o. daughter does, too.


----------



## Againsheila

strollingbones said:


> did green beans last night....will do pickled beets today...anyone else canning...will do freezer jam as soon as i get pectin.
> 
> i got 3rd last year in pickled beets...i am going after first this year...i have had a major crop failure in the "gold" beets which are my ace....everyone else has red beets...but i dont know if i have enough for even a pint...but i am trying



I planted green beans and don't have any yet...what am I doing wrong?


----------



## xotoxi

Why do they call it "canning" when everything is in jars?


----------



## AllieBaba

Againsheila said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> did green beans last night....will do pickled beets today...anyone else canning...will do freezer jam as soon as i get pectin.
> 
> i got 3rd last year in pickled beets...i am going after first this year...i have had a major crop failure in the "gold" beets which are my ace....everyone else has red beets...but i dont know if i have enough for even a pint...but i am trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planted green beans and don't have any yet...what am I doing wrong?
Click to expand...


Global cooling.


----------



## Anguille

AllieBaba said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've often wondered who the hell REALLY eats beats.  YUK.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to can anything.  I think it has something to do with a pressure cooker but Id rather cook with mine than pretend it's 1846.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, I LOVE beets. I like beet greens, and baby beets, and harvard beets, and cold pickled beets.
> 
> My 6 y.o. daughter does, too.
Click to expand...

You can't beat beets! Love 'em!!


----------



## xotoxi

Anguille said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've often wondered who the hell REALLY eats beats. YUK.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to can anything. I think it has something to do with a pressure cooker but Id rather cook with mine than pretend it's 1846.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, I LOVE beets. I like beet greens, and baby beets, and harvard beets, and cold pickled beets.
> 
> My 6 y.o. daughter does, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't beat beets! Love 'em!!
Click to expand...

 
Beet greens are pretty good.


----------



## Shogun

you are all weird people.


----------



## editec

Pickled eggs and beets are one of my favorite bar foods.

Non-pickled beeets?

Not so much.


----------



## strollingbones

yall just dont know how to cook fresh beets...you can roast or you can do this...get apricot nectar at the store....boil the beets in the appricot neutar for 1/2 hour...add some honey...boil another 1/2 hour till fork tender...

or roast...salt and peppered....in foil....at 350  till tender...


----------



## strollingbones

and the beets goes on:

as i mentioned....i am after the blue ribbon at the county fair..i placed 3rd last year.....its judged on appearance only...so my ace in the hole:

gold beets:







my problem...crop failure:

this is all i have to ike out a pint of them:






red beets didnt do well either...normally i do about 20 pts of pickled beets...this yield about 4 pints.


----------



## strollingbones

so after all day yesterday....here on the beets that i hope to win with...drum roll please:






o and shogun...something your lazy ass will never have...heirloom beans...called pink tipped beans:

just to show you....you dont get stuff this good out of a can:


----------



## strollingbones

i got friggin hours in that one damned pint of beets...if it doesnt win...i will totally freak out...


----------



## Shogun

and i'm totally fine with that.  For some reason, passing down food generationally just doesn't appeal to me.


You should totally put a pair of turntables on the label and go for the obvious hip hop connotation of Beats.


----------



## strollingbones

how can it not appeal to you?  i just dont get that...so much more variety and different taste than the store stuff...i dont care how fancy the store.


----------



## Shogun

i guess i'm just not a giant bean eater.  


I like broccoli and peppers.  beans must be refried, with ham hocks, or baked.


----------



## strollingbones

i cooked those up with a country ham hock....happy?  i just dont know about the gold beets now.....i have having county fair doubt.....lol


----------

